# απεντόμωση | μυοκτονία



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2011)

Καλημέρα,
ξέρει κανείς ποια είναι η πιο διαδεδομένη απόδοση αυτών των 2; Βρίσκω desensitisation και deratisation, αλλά το δεύτερο τουλάχιστον μου φαίνεται υπερβολικά λόγιο. Καλύπτομαι βέβαια και από το pest control και για τα δύο, αλλά θα με εξυπηρετούσε να είχα ξεχωριστές αποδόσεις.
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2011)

Για αυστηρή απόδοση: insect extermination, pest extermination.
Γκουγκλιές

Συγγνώμη, αλλά επειδή είπα αυστηρή απόδοση: rat extermination, rodent extermination για το δεύτερο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 7, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ :)


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 2, 2019)

Σύμφωνοι, είναι δύσκολη λέξη, αλλά μήπως το παρακάνουμε;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2019)

Ξέρω τι έκανες πριν δύο μέρες


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 8, 2019)

:-D :-D :-D :-D


----------

